# Hidden Storage Potentials



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2010)

Look at all the storage potentials that you can actualize...In, On, Under your stairs!

I store all my xmas and halloween decorations in the storage crawl space under my stairs. These are way more sophisticated.


----------



## Karren (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Jean! Those stairway drawers are so cool!!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2010)

1/2 my stairs is storage and 1/2 is where we have a fish tank so no drawers for me but when I saw the drawers...I thought it was the best idea ever!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2010)

The stairway drawers are so cool !


----------



## internetchick (Sep 18, 2010)

That is too cool!


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wish I had stairs in my house now!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2010)

I am such a sucker for storage. Seriously. I drool over storage solution catalogues. How awesome are some of those. Love that wine rack in the kitchen. AND! OMG, can you imagine how many pairs of shoes I could keep if every single step had a drawer inside? I'd have to have several floors in my house, but oooohhh.. mental image of my future dream home!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am such a sucker for storage. Seriously. I drool over storage solution catalogues. How awesome are some of those. Love that wine rack in the kitchen. AND! OMG, can you imagine how many pairs of shoes I could keep if every single step had a drawer inside? I'd have to have several floors in my house, but oooohhh.. mental image of my future dream home! Realistically, you only need 2 levels. or have a sunken livingroom with a couple of steps down. I was orgasmic when I saw the stairs. That's how moved I was! I look forward to Ikea catalogues.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Chicken351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wish I had stairs in my house now! me too!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 20, 2010)

lol, knowing my shoe collection.... I'd need more than two drawers!

coolest storage evarrr!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2010)

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

